# 222 remington 8inch groups



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I had some interesting groups today at the range.
I have a CZ 527 222 that I really like and have shot good groups before with. (1/2" at 100yds). I recently have reloaded some with the 50grain hornady v-max bullets. Today I went to the range and started right in at the 200yard burm. 3" low and 3"to the left. 6clicks both directions to compensate and ........... discovered I have about an 8inch group if not ten. I may hit the clay pigeon and then shoot 4 to 5 inches both sides of it!!
Wind was to the target and just a slight breeze. I had the gun in a bench rest and it felt really rock solid. This has a set trigger down to about 1lb pull max. I have a tasco 3-9 x40mm scope. Admittedly not a very expensive one but I have had close groups with it before. I have loaded this bullet with 25 grains of 748. I checked them with a caliper tonite and they are 2.153. AOL. Lymans 47th said they should be 2.125 or 2.130 AOL. I can get then down in the press tomorrow but does this sound like it can cause this?? I am thinking wrong pwder/ bullet combo, erratic scope or bench rest. Though the bench rest should help not hinder. I have not ever used one before.
I guess I am looking for 1 an answer from yall or
Your favorite load to try for the 222.
I have used 4198 powder beore but hated the cutting of the powder grains in the powder measure.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you have shot that recipe out of that gun before with better results, I would check for a loose reticle in the scope or loose scope mounts.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I reloaded some today. I used a different powder. 19grains of 4198. Shortened them all to 2 125 AOL. I will shoot off the bi-pod to see if there is a difference. Then maybe go back to a different bullet and lighter load of powder. The 19grains is middle of the road. I still ahve some of the original rounds that started this thread but shortened to the right length.. I will see if that makes a grouping difference.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

my guess without shooting or seeing it is the scope, figureing you are loading to specs and know how to do it. the recticle being loose will cause the placement to move after each shot, since the recoil will shake the scope with each shot.

just my .02

:sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Scopes can go wild for what seems to be no reason at all. I would bet that it is the culprit, especially considering the brand name.


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Could be any of the above My 338 Win Mag was giving me weird groups in a triangle pattern I thought it was me, load, scope ect... I had a buddy with me and so he shot it and dang near hit each of my holes long story short the barrel was hitting the stock pulled it apart and found a nice little shinny spot I floated the barrel and the problem went away Dont know if your barrel floated but you might check to see if it shows any shinny spots Good Luck


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Could be the scope, How about the bore? Has all the copper buildup been removed lately? Accuracy can start going downhill after 20 or 30 shots if you aren't using something to remove all the copper regularly. A quick cleaning isn't enough.
Have you tried BL-C2 with those 50gr bullets? We have had great luck with it and it measures good also. It seems to shoot best with max loads and 50 and 52gr. bullets.


----------

